# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola soy otro nuevo

## Mauri Ibiza

Hola mi nombre es Juan Mauricio, pero todos me llaman Mauri.
Soy de Ibiza y gracias a un amigo mago de aquí me he iniciado en la magia, fuí a una tienda de Magia en madrid llamada ***** ****** y me compré el libro de Canuto un par de barajas, un set de bolas de esponja y un dvd de manipulación básica.

Acabo de incorporarme a este foro por que como muchos acabo de empezar en esto de la magia, ya hace años que me apasiona pero solo me limitaba a disfrutar viéndola, pero ahora me ha animado por el hecho de hacer disfrutar a los demás. Si uso los pocos conocimientos que tengo para como decir "pillar los trucos" es solo por aprender mas y mejorar pero por supuesto nunca me hago el listo o el enterado, eso lo odio.

Tengo muchas dudas, sobre todo de técnicas y de materiales. estoy por hacerme de una baraja invisible, me gusta ese efecto y la de la baraja ascensor, ¿que opinais? y quisiera saber si sabéis de algún libro o dvd sobre técnicas con barajas biseladas. Ya estoy con el canuto y un dvd de manipulación básica bastante bueno de un mago americano. Al principio me desesperaba pero ahora parece que la cosa va mas deprisa. 

Bueno no me hago mas pesado, cuando me entere bien del funcionamiento del foro iré informándome por los cauces correctos.

Un saludo cordial a todos

----------


## t.barrie

Bienvenido a bordo Mauricio.
Espero que tengas una navegación tranquila. En el mar del foro las aguas suelen ser tranquilas, poco profundas, ideales para los que empezamos a navegar. Hay bastantes marineros con quien conversar y más de un capitán de los que vale la pena leer. De vez en cuando amanece nublado y se forma alguna tormenta (que gustan tanto) en forma de hilo genial, lo descubrirás si usas la brújula del foro (pongamos que hablo del “buscador”). Cuidado con los piratas, hay más de uno, pronto aparecerán por aquí.


Un saludo desde Valencia.

PD: respecto a tus dudas, usa la brújula. Pero decirte que en mi opinión no tengas prisa para adquirir material de ese tipo.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Ah, Ibiza!
Hace menos de 15 días estuve actuando allí, en el Parque de la Paz, y tengo un bonito recuerdo.
Bienvenido al foro.
Ya verás que el funcionamiento es sencillo: basta con leer lan normas y dejarse llevar.
Si tienes alguna duda, pregunta sin miedo.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

Bueno... después de estos dos que te han dado la bienvenida poco puedo decir ya... Bienvenido  :Smile1: 

PD. t.barrie, que profundo ha quedado la parrafada que has soltado ^^

----------


## t.barrie

> PD. t.barrie, que profundo ha quedado la parrafada que has soltado ^^


Las horas...Supongo que hay ciertas horas que sería mejor no escribir :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Qué hacías a las 3 despierto!!!
 :117:  :117:  :117:  :117:  :117: 

Edito, jeje, a las 5  :Oops:

----------


## t.barrie

> ¡¡¡Qué hacías a las 3 despierto!!!
> 
> 
> Edito, jeje, a las 5


 Uno que duerme poco. Hay que arañar horas por donde sea :Wink1: .

Por cierto lo de la hora del foro es un cachondeo, ¿De verdad que eso no se puede cambiar?

----------


## Ming

> Por cierto lo de la hora del foro es un cachondeo, ¿De verdad que eso no se puede cambiar?


¿Es importante la hora que ponga en el foro? ^^
 (jope, empiezo con las preguntitas pero es que ahora ya ni siquiera son de magia...  :07: )

Va, me voy a suspender un examen y vuelvo  :O13:

----------


## t.barrie

> ¿Es importante la hora que ponga en el foro? ^^
> (jope, empiezo con las preguntitas pero es que ahora ya ni siquiera son de magia... )
> 
> Va, me voy a suspender un examen y vuelvo


Lo de la hora es un detalle. No es que sea muy importante.

Y ya lo tenemos bien de fastidiarle el hilo a Mauricio :Wink1: .

PD: Suerte con el examen Ming.

----------


## Iban

Lo de la *h*ora está ya avisado. A ver si se puede hacer algo... Imagino que será tan sencillo como ajustar la hora del servidor donde está alojado. Pero ya nos dirán algo.

Tomás, ¿aceptas un polizón en tu barco? Porque yo me apunto. El viaje siempre es más agradable en buena compañia.

Bienvenido al foro, Mauri. Magia, diversión y grandes compañeros. Eso es lo que puedes esperar encontrar aquí.

Edito: a mí la hora me la marca bien: 9:40...

Pobre Oskiper, no puede con tanta queja. Jejejeje...

----------


## Hocicos

¡¡Bienvenido Mauricio!!

Espero que saques un gran provecho de este foro, mucha suerte.

PD: La hora no es cosa de la web ni del servidor, os la ponéis cada uno depende de donde viváis de la siguiente forma: Panel de Control --> Editar Opciones --> Opciones de hora y fecha y donde pone Husos horarios pues ponéis el correcto. Para los que viváis en España es GTM+1 ;-)

----------


## Pulgas

Tienes razón, Hocicos, muchas gracias. La verdad es que se nos descuadró con le cambio de horario.
Abriré un hilo para que todo el mundo lo pueda ver y cambiar.

----------


## t.barrie

Ya ves, con lo sencillo que era... :302: .

----------


## Mauri Ibiza

Gracias por vuestra bienvenida, Pulgas, no me enteré de tu estancia en ibiza, me hubiera gustado verte. Ah, por cierto en mi ordenador la hora la marca bien, aunque dice que es gmt+2.
Aun me lio con la navegación del foro pero me iré enterando. ¿Donde puedo preguntar dudas?

----------


## t.barrie

> Gracias por vuestra bienvenida, Pulgas, no me enteré de tu estancia en ibiza, me hubiera gustado verte. Ah, por cierto en mi ordenador la hora la marca bien, aunque dice que es gmt+2.
> Aun me lio con la navegación del foro pero me iré enterando. ¿Donde puedo preguntar dudas?


En la parte de arriba, en el tercer botón contando desde derecha está el buscador. Hay mucho escrito en el foro,  muchas de tus dudas estarán resueltas ya y las puedes encontrar usándolo. En cada sección, los primeros posts són fijos, y podrás encontrar información muy útil. Si tus dudas no quedan resueltas puedes abrir un hilo en la sección correspondiente (iniciación, cartomagia, numismagia, magia infantil, discusión general...).

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

Vaya follón te han montado en el hilo, no hay mas de dos comentarios decentes... A ver si aprendemos un poco de un servidor jojojojoj

¡Bienvenido al foro camarada!

----------


## Ming

De ti Dani... ¿aprender? &#172;&#172;
 :Rofl:

----------


## Iban

> Aun me lio con la navegación del foro pero me iré enterando. ¿Donde puedo preguntar dudas?


Puedes hacer lo que te dice Tomás. Pero otra opción es mandar tus dudas por Mensajes Privados a *Ravenous*, que es un trozo de pan y te contestará todo lo que le preguntes. Es lo que hicimos todos cuando estábamos empezando, y nos ha ido muy bien. Estará encantado de ayudarte.

----------


## Ming

> Pero otra opción es mandar tus dudas por Mensajes Privados a *Ravenous*, que es un trozo de pan y te contestará todo lo que le preguntes. Es lo que hicimos todos cuando estábamos empezando, y nos ha ido muy bien. Estará encantado de ayudarte.


¿Ravenous un trozo de pan?  :117: 
 :Rofl: 


No le engañes, que luego desaparecen usuarios y no sabemos por qué... claro, si los mandas a Ravenous... pobrecitos...  :07:

----------


## Ritxi

> Puedes hacer lo que te dice Tomás. Pero otra opción es mandar tus dudas por Mensajes Privados a *Ravenous*, que es un trozo de pan y te contestará todo lo que le preguntes. Es lo que hicimos todos cuando estábamos empezando, y nos ha ido muy bien. Estará encantado de ayudarte.


 
Voy a reportar el mensaje a ver que opina el trocito de pan :Slap:

----------


## barajasdemelo

Bienvenido desde Coslada (Madrid).

----------


## Zamudio

bienveniooooooooooo payooo

----------


## joweme

Bueno aqui estamos algunos de los miembros del foro espero que sea de tu agrado te doy la enorabuena por entrar yo ya llevo algun tiempo y de veras que son todos muy amables. saludos amigo.

----------


## Ming

joweme eso es tener ganas de dar bienvenidas  :Great: 
 :302:

----------


## joweme

Has visto que arte Ming jeje. Y dale una oportunidad a los cubilestes de cobre,MIng jejeje

----------


## oskiper

Bienvenido y a leerse todo que hay muchas cosas muy interesantes por aquí!

----------


## Ming

> Has visto que arte Ming jeje. Y dale una oportunidad a los cubilestes de cobre,MIng jejeje


No me gusta el color, no :P
(aunque puede que algún día los necesite...)

Joweme, ya nos has liado al ADMIN...

----------


## joweme

Me hare una foto avatar como la tuya pero con un cubilete de cobre para chincharte jejeje espero que no te molestes saludos Ming.

----------


## Ming

¿Molestarme?
Jajajja
Luego abres un hilo en cambalanche y jugamos a ver quien encuentra las "siete" diferencias  :302:

----------


## marcoCRmagia

bienvenido!

----------


## Ritxi

No es por nada, pero Mauri hace más de medio año que entro en el foro  :Smile1:

----------

